# BoysInBoo & Papa Boo Lousy Video 2008 (But Great Pics)



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been suffering from Halloween Hangover and waiting for a few more people to send some pics that they promised, but I can't wait any more.

The video camera died on the big night, so there's no action of the 675+ TOTs, but we did okay on Saturday.

The video starts with dayshots of the outside, heads into the spider's lair (dark, blacklit, and many webs on the walls and hanging from the ceiling), into the dark tunnell with the shaker floor, past the reaper, into the strobing, fog-filled mask room with one or two hidden mask wearing actors, and back out.

Some of you will notice nods to your own haunts: Elmer had a prominent spot this year. The spider wiper and reaper were flatteryingly (is that a word...it is now) but poorly copied from the Village Haunt. By far the star of the show this year was BAPU (Big A$$ Pop Up). His position behind the coffin hid him very well. It helped that in last years' haunt the coffin resident popped up, so everyone was looking down at it. We also run the air exhaust for BAPU into the coffin so almost everyone looked down in anticipation as he was coming up. BTW he's about 9 feet tall and comes forward four feet at full extension. One lady (I'd guess she was about 50) screamed and shook so violently that I went over to check on her. I heard her whisper to her husband, 
"I think I peed a little." 

My work is done here.






This is my favorite shot









The rest of the pics are here:
The Big Night 2008 pictures by BoysinBoo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/BoysinBoo/The%20Big%20Night%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg162/BoysinBoo/The%20Big%20Night%202008/BoysinBoo2008-1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa, dude, you, like, need a serious exterminator!

How did you manage to get Keanu Reeves to narrate the spider section of the video?

The "boo" guy is a cute touch.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats on the scare! awesome work!


----------

